# Caue and Oak Shine



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's it! I'm coming to Maine and taking your camera. Maybe the dogs, too!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Your dogs really have the life. Can I come back in my next life as one of your goldens? Love the fourth picture with the silhouette, just awesome.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh my....that is a fantastic picture

Caue taking a watch on the bow


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

amazing shots!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

the girls and i are coming with kimm, hope you have enough room for all of us


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh man! These are amazing!


----------



## doberlies (Feb 17, 2010)

Always enjoy your pictures, keep em comin'.

Darrell


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the picture of Caue on watch you can see the spark in his eye so beautiful. I love lighthouses and have climbed a few in Florida, Whitlocks Mill doesn't look to high


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Beautiful photos of your boys. I think I may make a trip to Maine too LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly would love to have you all visit his private island paradise. We can have a lobster bake.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

wonderful photos - looks like they are real sailors


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Nuthin' beats a picture of a Golden taken during the Golden Hour!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope you have room for 4 more, we are coming too..lol

Love the pictures, such lucky boy's


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh my the picture in the sunset is fantastic!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Fantastic shots!!! Well, when are they not? :wavey:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

There's nothing quite like having a Golden riding the bow of your boat on a beautiful eveninng....well except for maybe two Goldens riding the bow. 

Are Caue and Oakly pretty good about staying in the boat? When I first got Woody he would bail off the bow as soon as we approached shore. Once he jumped a bit early and completely dissapeared under water - I'll never forge the expression on his face when he resurfaced. :doh: He's a bit more carefull now. 

Pete


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love 'em (the pics and the dogs)


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

AlanK said:


> Oh my....that is a fantastic picture
> 
> Caue taking a watch on the bow


Absolutly,love this picture!.Again,great set of pictures!.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Woww.. great photos and what a wonderful place..


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful, as always. Hope our trip through Maine takes us your way.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Amazing pictures!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

It is good to read and see your postings as I feel you enjoy life....neat pictures.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Another great day out and wonderful photos Rob


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Those pictures are beautiful. I would love to get a great camera to capture shots like that. But, then again...you need a good photographer behind it as well..lol.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

hands down and I've said it before - your boys have a GREAT life! They are lucky to have you as their owner ... their adventures look like so much fun! Glad you boys all have so much fun together!
Great pictures!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

sophie said:


> the girls and i are coming with kimm, hope you have enough room for all of us


 
Oh No, Not without us, Goldens, Friends and a lobster bake, doesn't get much better!!!!

Is A lobster bake like a clam bake?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

can we come too? I always enjoy your photos so very much!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the lighting in these photos. What time of day was it?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, what a great place to live! Lucky dogs.....great pictures!!!


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

Always love seeing pictures of your boys. Maine is only 12 hour drive from Phillly.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful photos of 2 great looking goldens.


----------

